# Dust Collection for Dewalt DWS780



## BParks

Hello fellas,

New to the site, and looking forward to getting my shop up and running and sharing ideas with everyone. I've recently build a pretty decent bench, wall mounted and built it around a DeWalt DWS780. I purchased the Dust Deputy and so far I really like it. Hooked it up to an old shopvac I had laying around and it's yielded good results. The weakest point is funneling the dust to the collection point of the DWS780. I purchased the dust chute but realized it wouldn't attach to the 780. Unless someone has used this product on said saw and can show a dummy like me how to connect it, I'm going to try to sell it. I'm looking for alternatives if anyone has any. I've noticed the deputy works pretty good on down cuts, however when you pull the blade down, then forward a bunch of dust gets trapped in the base because the dust intake is ahead of the dust. I was wondering if anyone has a similar setup and what ideas you've come up with to resolve this issue. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TMA Woodworks

Dust collection is one of the reasons my saw is hanging on the wall and is only used for construction when it's outside. I have seen many plans to try to combat dust and miter saws. The ones that look most promising are also the ones that take up the most real estate. You need to capture dust from the exhaust port and also behind the saw and underneath the saw. There are plans out on the web that basically float the saw over an open box that also has a box behind the saw. You are not going to catch airborne particles but you give it a place to be collected. I did something similar with a RAS and have had decent success. You need to make the back box large enough to catch any bounce back sawdust. I have also seen some hoods built on top of the bench and this will work but you will have to deal with the small amount that drops through the saw on down on the bench. Good luck. Post pictures of what you come up with. I know a lot of people will be interested.

Bob


----------



## mobilepaul

check some of these out

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/39339

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/0/42755/rousseau-5000-dust-solution-for-miter-saws.aspx






http://lumberjocks.com/projects/67792

http://community.woodmagazine.com/t...Dust-Collection-Compound-Miter-Saw/td-p/12498

hope some of this helps

Paul


----------



## vdotmatrix

I have a DWS780 and I also have a craftsman shop vac that came with 2 hoses a 3"? and a 1.5? ...the smaller diameter hose fits the DWS780 PERFECTLY.


----------

